# Opening an account with DKB bank in Germany from Ireland



## DublinTexas

(This Key Post was written on 25 November 2011)
Opening an account with DKB 

*What does make a DKB-Cash account a good choice?*
1. 0 € Fee for standard operations
2. 0 € Fee for withdrawing cash with your Visa Card worldwide
3. 0.5% p.a. interest on the balance of your current account
4. 2.05% p.a. interest on the credit balance of the Visa Card
5. 7.9% p.a. debit interest is you use your overdraft
6. Easy account opening options
7. DKB is a state guaranteed bank

*What makes the DKB-Cash account a not so good choice?*
1. All documents and account operations are German only
2. DKB agents will not usually talk to in English unless you are really lucky
3. They are still using the old online banking with TAN’s

*What do I get with the account package?*
1. Current Account
2. V-Pay Card which can be used to pay in shops, however note ATM usage incurs fees
3. Visa Charge Card
4. Overdraft limit on current account

*What are the fees?*
1. Standard operations (credit/debit including SEPA in €) are free
2. V Pay card usage if free in shops in €, otherwise 1% fee (min 0.77€/max 3.83)
3. Visa card usage is free in shops in €, otherwise 1.75 fee (no max)
4. ATM usage of Visa card worldwide free of charge
Full details are available here.

*What are the interest rates?*
1. On the current account 0.5% p.a. interest on the balance
2. 2.05% p.a. interest on the credit balance of the Visa Card
3. 7.9% p.a. debit interest is you use your overdraft
4. 12% p.a. for unauthorized overdrafts
Full details are available here. Rates correct as of 24/11/11.

*What do I need to open an account online?*
1. A good online translator like http://www.microsofttranslator.com/
2. About 20 minutes to ensure you fill the online application out correctly

*How do I open an account online?*

1. Visit the DKB.de webpage, click on DKB-Cash on the menu and click on “Jetzt eröffnen”
2. A webpage will request “Persönliche Angaben” in German, these are your personal contact details

Kontoinhaber means account owner

a. Anrede is Frau if you are female and Herr if you are male
b. Vorname is your first name
c. Titel is your academic title
_Warning, even if you have a Dr. etc do not choose  this, it is a crime in Germany to use a Dr. title that is not  acknowledged by a specific German authority._
d. Name is your Last Name
e. Geburtsname is your maiden Name
f. Geburtsdatum is the date of your birth in DD.MM.YYYY format
g. Geburtsort is the place of your birth
h. Familienstand is your relationship Status
Ledig is single, verheiratet is married, getrennt levend  is separated, geschieden is divorced, verwitwet is widow,  lebengsgemeinschaft is a registered partnership
i. Staatsangehörigkeit is your citizenship, this must match your passport
j. Telefonnummer is your telephone number
k. E-mail (come on….)

Anschrift means address

l. Straße, Hausnummer is your street and house number
_In Germany the street comes first, than the house number_
m. PLZ*, Ort* is your postcode and Town
_So if you are posh it’s 4 Dublin for example_
n. Land is the country you live in
o. Wohnhaft seit means since when are you living at the address in MM.YYYY
p. Wohnstatus means who owns your property.
Eigentum means you do, zur miete means you rent and sonstiges is anything else
q. Möchten Sie eine abweichende Postanschrift angeben?
Click „JA“ if you want to provide a mailing address different from the address you just enterd, otherwise choose „Nein“

Beschäftigung means your current work circumstances

r. Tätigkeit means your occupation
Angestellter means you are employed and is applicable to  the most, otherwise use the online translator to find the appropriate  title
S. Derzeitiges monatliches Nettoeinkommen in Euro asks for your current *monthly *net salary (after taxes etc.) in Euro
t. tätig seit asks since when you work at your current employer in MM.YYYY
u. Branche means the kind of company you work for, again please use the online translator

Weitere Angaben zum Produktpaket

v. Möchten Sie einen zweiten Kontoinhaber angeben?
This asks if you want a secondary account owner, choose “Ja” for yes and “Nein” for no.
Now click on “weiter”

New page “Datenschutz & Bedingungen” is the Terms & Conditions
You need to click the tick box for all of the boxes with the exception of the last one
Number one is your permission for electronic processing
Number two is the schufa permission (the german ICB)
Number three is your declaration that you will use this  account for your own purposed and in compliance with the money  laundering laws
Number four is your acceptance of the T&C, price list, EU guidelines for long distance products
Number five is your opt in for receiving mails about new products etc. from DBK
Now click on “weiter”

New page “Antrag senden” is showing you what you entered  and asks you to confirm it by pressing “Antrag senden” or make changes  by clicking “zurück”.

You than will be presented with a confirmation screen

*What happens next?*
DKB will start processing your application and send you a letter with documentation you have to sign.

You will receive 
1. An application form filled out with the data you provided
2. Terms and condition pages
3. A form for Postident (identification at a German Post Office)
4. A form for Identification outside Germany

*What do to next?*

*If you plan a trip to Germany*, sign the documents  wherever it requests “Unterschrift” on both the application form and the  Terms and Conditions. Pack your passport and an original utility bill  or bank account statement. Take all those documents, go into a post  office in Germany and present the Post Ident form to the agent, they  will take your passport and complete a form for you to sign. Hand them  your documents including the utility bill or bank account statement and  they will send everything to the bank. You must include the bill/account  statement, otherwise they will reject your application. There is no  charge for you. Most agents in large post offices speak English.

*If you don’t want to fly to Germany,* sign the  documents wherever it requests “Unterschrift” on both the application  form and the Terms and Conditions. Take your passport and proof of  address (utility bill or bank account statement) and go to a notary  public. No Irish bank can help you, you need to find a notary public,  there is an online directory here.  The guidelines what the notary needs to do are in English on the forms  so he will complete is as applicable. Note that he is not supposed to  give you the forms back for posting; he is supposed to post it once he  filled in his parts.

*What happens after I send the documents to DKB?*
Be patient, number one the bank is taking some time to  process your application and mail from Germany can take anything from 2  days to 7 days.

You should hear back from them either via snail mail or  e-mail and with the help of your online translator you can translate if  they have a question before they open the account.

*What will I get once the account is opened?*
If they open an account you will receive several letters from them over a period of 2 weeks which are

1. Welcome Letter that includes your bank account information
2. Welcome Letter that includes your online banking information
3. A TAN letter which are the codes you need to use to operate your account
4. A PIN letter for your V-Pay Card
5. A PIN Letter for your Visa Card
6. A V-Pay Card
7. A Visa Charge Card
8. Your original documents

*What is my spending limit on the Visa Card?*

This will be marked in the online banking interface,  please remember this is not a credit card, this is a charge card and the  full amount you spend is due on specific day displayed to you.

You can increase the spending limit on the card by  transferring money from your DKB cash account to the visa card online.  You will receiver interest on such a balance as above.

At any time you wish you can transfer money back from the  Visa Card to the Cash account. All of these transitions are free of  charge.

Note that requests to transfer money before 1430 CET are  processed the same day but it might take up to 2 days for the  transaction to show in the online banking interface. 

*Is My Money Safe?*
DKB is part of the  Einlagensicherungsfonds des Bundesverbandes Öffentlicher Banken  Deutschlands e.V. (freiwillige Einlagensicherung). So next to the usual 100.000€ limit they guarantee all deposits.

Also DKB is owned by the state  of Bavaria and the sparkasse organisation of Bavaria and they have  guaranteed that DKB can take care of its contractual responsibilities  (exception is war or government regulations). So unless the state of  Bavaria gets insolvent your deposits are protected.

And it clearly specifies that your positive balance on your DKB Credit Card is covered by this.

*German Tax*

After DKB credits you interest (Habenzinsen) you will noticed that you are charged Abgeltungsteuer and Solidaritätszuschlag.

Abgeltungsteuer is the German variant of DIRT and  Solidaritätszuschlag is a special german tax introduced after the  re-unification to support building up the eastern parts of Germany again  and it's still paid. Abgeltungsteuer is 25% and the  Solidaritätszuschlag is 5.5% of the Abgeltungsteuer.

You will need to contact a tax professional if you  have questions about how to deal with this tax in our Irish tax  liability. I can just point out what these taxes are.

*FAQ*


----------



## DublinTexas

chewchew said:


> Thanks DublinTexas, I have a german friend who can help me navigate that website. Can the account be opened by correspondance? Do you know if there is a depositors guarantee for non-nationals?


 
Both accounts can be opened via mail (they send you the forms), you just need to have certified copies (for DKB they provide a form for your solicitor).

Wirecardbank is part of the Einlagensicherungsfonds of the private german banks (which guarantees some money) and they don't care what your nationality is. In addition also the Federal Guarantee is also in place for both Wirecard and DKB.

If you bing it you find loads of information in english about deposit protection in Germany.


----------



## Godfather

I didn't open anymore my german account because of low rates and because I was asked for 100K Eur transfer straight while the german government covers accounts up to 50K Eur.

Btw looking at my gmail this morning I couldn't help noticing an ad from this german bank:
[broken link removed]

Apparently even if you live abroad you can open it... Now the question is: a german living abroad or anyone living abroad?


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> I didn't open anymore my german account because of low rates and because I was asked for 100K Eur transfer straight while the german government covers accounts up to 50K Eur.
> 
> Btw looking at my gmail this morning I couldn't help noticing an ad from this german bank:
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Apparently even if you live abroad you can open it... Now the question is: a german living abroad or anyone living abroad?


 
DKB is one of the banks I menitoned 6 posts above and I have non german friends that have opened an account with them via mail. The only problems is that one needs to be able to read/understand german as everything is in german.

And you information about the "Einlagensicherheit" (Guarantee) is not correct. In Germany there are several different protections for deposit depending on what legal status the bank has.

If it's a private bank than most likley as of 01.01.2011 this year you are covered up to 100,000 € (50,000€ before that). This is operated by a federal law and mandatory.

If it's a state bank (like Sparkasse, Landesbank and their direct banking arms) you deposts are covered without any limit. 

If it's a Genossenschaftsbank (Raifeissen, Volksbank) again your deposits are covered without any limit.

However (and incase of Deutsche Bank this is true), if your account is with a private bank (100,000€ as of 01.01.2011 before that 50,000€) than it might also be covered further if the bank is part of the Private Security Fond of German Private Banks which guarantes deposits further up to 30% of equity of a bank (last yearly report). For the large banks like Deutsche Bank that means that in theory you are protected for 1.500.000 €. You can request th exact amount from them, they are obliged to inform you.

Sparkasse/Volksbank however might not open an account if you don't live in their areas of service, however their direct bank arms will and these are covered by the above limit (which is none).

Any information above is valid as of today (with the 100,000€ limit going in effect as of 01.01.2011) and does not consitute any financial advise nor does it mean I would personaly open an account with Deutsche Bank (but that has different reasons).

I hope that helps a little to explain the German guarantees better.

You can read more about the protection at private bank at their [broken link removed]. You can check if your bank is covered and request the amout that the bank is covered to.

Protection for Sparkasse can be found [broken link removed].


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> Most likely or is this going to happen for sure sorry? We are only a week away from 1st January 2011...
> 
> Furthermore, where do you read that?


 
This is Germany we are talking about; nothing is ever easy, especially as the banking system is not as easy as in Ireland where we have loads of failed banks that are now stated controlled and one or two other ones.

In Germany before all of this mess started they always had private banks, co-operative banks, savings banks and public banks. The minimum cover for all of them is the same. But depending on who owns (or rather the legal status of the bank) additional coverage is possible.

I said most likely because again there is more than this to protection for banks in Germany. It really depends on the legal structure of the bank. So you will have the 100,000€ but you might also have more than that depending on the bank. 

The bank guarantee as provided by the Entschädigungseinrichtung deutscher Banken GmbH will go up to 100,000 € as of 01.01.2010. This is the minimum guarantee that you will have if you have deal with a bank licensed by the German Authorities, you can see the full list h[broken link removed]. Unfortunately the whole pages are in German but you can find the 100,000 € limit also on that page.

The 100,000 € limit change is shown in the recent change to § 4 und § 5 des Einlagensicherungs- und Anlegerentschädigungsgesetzes (EAEG), I can't find an english new release for it, but the Pages of the Bundesverbandes deutscher Banken show you that figure too.

So for Deutsche Bank you have this 100,000 € plus the additional protection of the Einlagensicherungsfonds des Bundesverbandes deutscher Banken which is the 30% of equity. Again you read about that [broken link removed].

DBK (Deutsche Kreditbank AG) however is not a private bank, it’s an arm of BayernLB, so it’s not covered by the additional guarantee of the private banks. 

It’s what is called a Öffentliche Bank (or state owned bank). So they are covered by the 100,000€ plus additional coverage out of the “Einlagensicherungsfonds des Bundesverbandes Öffentlicher Banken Deutschlands e.V.” which is here. (German only).

So what you can do to find out to which extend they are covered you can write an e-mail to einlagensicherung@voeb.de and ask them about the coverage for Deutsche Kreditbank AG. Most likely the DBK CSR does not know about the 2nd protection, germans usualy don’t question their protection of an Öffentliche Bank.

Deposit Protection in Germany is not easy, as it depends on what the legal status of the bank is. There are different protection schemes for different banks in addition to the basic EU rules.

You can always asks the bank itself or write an e-mail to the regulator [broken link removed].

I hope that helps you making a decision, but please contact the respective authorities before making any decision.


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> Yes, but what's the minimum amount before flying there? Furthermore, banks like Kommerzbank told me "Nein" to opening an account as non-resident...


 
Most german retails banks will not open an account for non residents, there are a couple direct banks like DKB or Wirecardbank or 1822direkt which will do it. And those are actualy aiming at germans residing outside Germany not really non germans.

However Private Banking Arms of major german banks (like Deutsche Bank, Commerzbank) will open an account but have minimum investments as they only deal with wealth management. The best is to contact them and have a phone conversation with them in which you tell them what you are looking for.

I can't understand why it's Germany for everybody because it's not easy to get a bank account.


----------



## 149oaks

Tks UFC but:
Website is in German which I don't speak which leaves a couple of open issues - types of a/c, current a/c charges..
I've now spoken twice to them on phone and got nowhere - the woman who called me didn't know where to transfer me. Previously when I called them a guy told me he'd get somone to call me and I heard nothing.
I've e-mailed my queries a couple of times and have been told they're being passed on to a relevant person - and guess what................nothing.

If I sound frustrated it's not with you UFC .


----------



## Godfather

I'll open my account with DKB. Super-covered, 1.65%! What else do I want? 

Has anyone opened their account with DKB? Thank you!


----------



## Godfather

chewchew said:


> Did you open the account by mail? What was the procedure?



Yes I'm opening it by mail after filling in the forms that I was asked to complete after clicking on "Jetzt erhoeffnen" here ---> http://www.dkb.de/privatkunden/dkb_cash/index.html



chewchew said:


> How did you navigate the website, do you have a german speaking friend or did you get in touch with an english speaking agent at DKB?



I've very little german but google translator helped me. Also at DKB some reps speak enough English in order to help me



chewchew said:


> Is this a on demand deposit account, do you need to give any notice to withdraw?



I don't know, sent the forms today after a solicitor authenticated my signature on one of the pages



chewchew said:


> Do you have to open a current account and a savings account, and what are the charges associated with that?



I asked for current account and visa account. The visa account is the one that gives 1.65%


----------



## DublinTexas

Troy McClure said:


> Good luck with that. They wont do it for you. They say it's illegal under new German law.
> 
> Could be the law of Inertia all be told... They are truly useless with such matters.


 
There has been a change in the Geldwäschegesetz (money laundering law) and since them an embassy is not longer allowed to be part of the identity verification.

In addition you might see that the banks now will send you a big questionaire when you open the account which includes question about your occupation, relationship to germany, reasons for an account in germany, value of your assets, source of the money you will transfer, your estimated monthly usage and how you will spend it.

However as an irish notary public has the same legal standing for identity verification as a german notary public so most banks will accept certifications of documents by them.

DKB as Godfather can attest to, does not only require certified copies of document, they require a solicitor/notary public to fill out a form that confirms your identity. Maybe he can share how much he paid for that, but my undertanding is that DKB will refund that fee when you provide a receipt.

However if I understood my last conversation with DKB correctly (when I tried to change my plain visa card to a miles earning one) they might stop accepting non germans soon as they say, this account is aimed at germans living abroad.

If you are desperate for a german account you can always go with wirecardbank which don't care about anything as long as you are willing to pay their high fees. They just want a certified copy of your passport and that you pay the opening fee in advance andelse they don't care.

Good Luck to you all trying to move money to Germany.


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> dkb still hasn't come back to me...  Did anyone manage to open an account with DKB?


 
I did but I speak German.


----------



## Godfather

Thank you so much DublinTexas! You're a star! Today I got the welcome letter from dkb! 1.65% with a very safe bank!!! Wow!!! Thank you DublinTexas!!!


----------



## DublinTexas

chewchew said:


> I filled out the application form at DKB but I was slightly unsure of some of the German!....Are the Maestro and Visa cards optional, or are they both mandatory?
> 
> What are the charges associated with the Maestro and Visa?
> 
> Is there a current account as well as a savings account, and if so what are the charges associated with the current account?


 
All of your interactions will be in German so you really need to make a personal decision if you feel comfortable to have only German documents including legal notices.

The DKB-Cash account is a current account that is free of charge.

The Maestro card is linked to the DKB-Cash account, the visa card is linked to a subaccount which pays interest on positive blanaces.

The Visa card will pay 1.65% interest on positive balances, the cash account itself 0.5%. I don't know if non germans are getting a credit limit on the visa card.

The Visa card allows worldwide money withdraws out of an ATM for free (yes free). 

Purchases with the visa card are free if in €, otherwise it's 1.75% conversion charge.

The Maestro (EC) card allows cash withdraw only from DKB ATM's for free, other machines in germany will tell you their charge and outside germany it's 1% with a minimum of 10€.

Maestro shopping in € is free, other currencies it's 1% min. 0,77 EUR/max. 3,83 EUR.

So in effect the VISA card is great if you need cash. The maestro goes directly from your account, while the Visa requires you to move money from your account to the visa account first, but that is free, including moving money back.

Again, if you don't speak german a little or do not feel comfortable than this account might not be for you.

I really wonder why they are not investing some money and get this done in english, there seams to be a big market out there.


----------



## damson

Can anyone who has opened an account with DKB (Godfather? DublinTexas? Chewchew?) indicate if electronic transfers can be made to another bank account from the Visa account?

I'm contemplating joining DKB and it seems from what I've read that the Visa account would be basically used as the savings account (as it has the higher interest rate), with an associated current account. Fine - money can be transferred into the Visa account. Money can also be taken out of the Visa account using the Visa card at an ATM - also fine. But what if I want to take out a large sum (larger than an ATM will give - say €10k)? Can I do an online transfer OUT of the Visa account? 

Otherwise, once it's been put in, the money is basically stuck there - unless one is buying stuff or withdrawing modest cash sums via ATM.

Thanks.


----------



## Godfather

Chewchew, go for it! Everytime I talked with DKB on the phone I had usually 50% chances to talk with someone who can speak in English, and if not, they passed him/her to me. But I admit that a couple of times I did a conference call with a german speaking friend of mine.

I'm on holidays but before departing I got my welcome letter with all the coordinates for bank transfer, a list of internet codes and the Visa card.

DKB seems so straight forward. I'm looking forward to do my transfers when back. Then I'll update you, unless DublinTexas can already do so, he informed us first on this fantastic account!


----------



## DublinTexas

damson said:


> Can anyone who has opened an account with DKB (Godfather? DublinTexas? Chewchew?) indicate if electronic transfers can be made to another bank account from the Visa account?
> 
> I'm contemplating joining DKB and it seems from what I've read that the Visa account would be basically used as the savings account (as it has the higher interest rate), with an associated current account. Fine - money can be transferred into the Visa account. Money can also be taken out of the Visa account using the Visa card at an ATM - also fine. But what if I want to take out a large sum (larger than an ATM will give - say €10k)? Can I do an online transfer OUT of the Visa account?
> 
> Otherwise, once it's been put in, the money is basically stuck there - unless one is buying stuff or withdrawing modest cash sums via ATM.
> 
> Thanks.


 
The money is not stuck on the visa card, as you can transfer funds from your Visa Card back to your DKB Cash account and than out of that Cash account to wherever you want. 

Transfer of funds from Visa to DKB Cash account are free of charge (as it loading the card).

However the bank might have problems with you treating the visa card account soley as savings account with no visa charging. Remember every time you use your visa card in a shop/atm the bank earns money (with DKB not from you but from the charging bank which pays them). So they might send you a letter and tell you to use the account properly or get a savings account.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Godfather

Guys, I got the letters (card, pins, etc) and today I did my first test-transfers to the new DKB account. Everything seems to clear and simple with DKB.

Wow! Thank you again DublinTexas for the tips!


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> To DublinTexas please: on DKB I see no limit to the amount per transaction with the DKB card or am I wrong sorry? So does it mean that if I transfer 30K Euro into the credit card and my credit card gets stolen the money could potentially be spent in one unique transaction sorry?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in clarifying as I don't have much experience with positive balances on credit cards.


 
I am not working for DKB and any opinion I have is based on my own experience and the T&C of DKB. 

The card carrier should have noted a "Verfügungsrahmen" which is your credit limit (if you got one).

In addition to your credit limit you can also do transactions that take your "Guthaben" (or credit balance) into account.

According to the T&C you are liable for 50€ damage for transactions that are made on the card before you notify the bank of the theft / compromise of the card. Once you notify them you are not liable anymore. 

This is if you were doing everything right with your card, if you however did things like note the PIN on the Card, participated in the theft and other careless actions than your are fully liable.

If you have a credit on the card and your cancel the card DKB will transfer your credit over to your new card.

Now if there is a fraudulent charge on your card the bank will revert it and there is no difference if the card was in credit or debit. As long you have taken care of your duty of care with the card the bank will simply revert the transaction. There are time frames in which you must notify the bank of unauthorised charges.

But note you must inform your bank asap if there is something wrong and if your card is stolen/compromised you must inform the local police. They need a police report for stolen cards.

German bank T&C does not make a difference between a card in credit or debit, both are protected the same.

But again, I don't think DKB will be too hapy if you use the card as savings account as they only make money when you use the card.


----------



## Godfather

Really??? I remember preparing a few sentences in German asking to speak with someone who could speak English and then being asked for a phone number to call me back, which I gave in German. And then I always got a call back.

I'm very happy with DKB and their internet banking is so clear!!!

And DKB is fine with my savings on the credit card at the moment...


----------



## DublinTexas

Godfather said:


> Hi DublinTexas, I'm thinking about moving more money from Italy to DKB as soon as my italian bonds will expire. As subsidiary of Bayerische Landesbank can I come to the conclusion that DKB's deposits are covered without any limit?  Thank you so much for your help on this!


 
There is a german page that gives these details and my answer is based on that:

http://www.dkb.de/kundenservice/einlagensicherung/ 

DKB is part of the Einlagensicherungsfonds des Bundesverbandes Öffentlicher Banken Deutschlands e.V. (freiwillige Einlagensicherung). So next to the usual 100.000€ limit they guarantee all deposits.

Also DKB is owned by the state of bavaria and the sparkasse organisation of bavaria and they have guaranteed that DKB can take care of it's contractual responsibilities (exception is war or goverment regulations). So unless the state of bavaria get's insolvent your deposits are protected.

And it clearly specifies that your positive balance on your DKB Credit Card is covered by this.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Godfather

SpaceOne said:


> Godfather
> I read that you successfully opened bank account at DKB and I was just wondering how long did it take, to get all cards and necessary papers to be able to fully use your account?



From the moment I sent all the documents by post around 4 weeks, but I'm so happy about my choice. Every communication I got from DKB is so clear and google translate is helping me with my extremely basic German when I call them! I'm a very proud customer of DKB! All the best in opening your account!


----------



## SpaceOne

Well, my story with DKB ended. They decline to open Cash account with them, because of their business policy. 
I actually sent request from Deutche post, thinking that would make any difference.

Is there any other bank that offers VISA (preferably debet card) for free including bank account and internet bank and accepts international users?


----------



## RedDevil

Went online and opened DKB Cash using Google Chrome and was successful
Now have a 14 page document Not clear as to what I should do next
I do not speak German and do not have a German speaker to consult
Do all 14 pages have to be returned ?
Do I exclude Page 1 and EuropäischenVerbraucherkreditinformationenbeiÜberziehungskrediten
 (5 pages of conditions)?
I intend to go to a bank for identification purposes MUST they post the entire document with contents?
A passport is sufficient for identification?
I have to send proof of residence such as ESB etc ?
Do I also have to send proof of salary or PRSI?
Must I transfer cash in some way at this stage or can it proceed without such?


----------



## horusd

I just did an online application with DKB. Easy enough with google translate. I assume that transfers back and forth are routine enough? I really just want it as a bolthole . It looks like the visa card, (max limit 1000), has an APR of 7.9% and credit balances attract .5% interest.


----------



## Godfather

horusd said:


> I just did an online application with DKB. Easy enough with google translate. I assume that transfers back and forth are routine enough? I really just want it as a bolthole . It looks like the visa card, (max limit 1000), has an APR of 7.9% and credit balances attract .5% interest.



Their dkb cash Konto gives me 1.65% interest on my positive balances on the credit card:
http://www.dkb.de/privatkunden/dkb_cash/index.html

Suggestion: add a nice cover-letter explaining that you want your savings in Germany because you rely more on their credibility as country with infos like payslips and so on. When I did it my application went to straight through!


----------



## Godfather

RedDevil said:


> Went online and opened DKB Cash using Google Chrome and was successful
> Now have a 14 page document Not clear as to what I should do next
> I do not speak German and do not have a German speaker to consult
> Do all 14 pages have to be returned ?
> Do I exclude Page 1 and EuropäischenVerbraucherkreditinformationenbeiÜberziehungskrediten
> (5 pages of conditions)?
> I intend to go to a bank for identification purposes MUST they post the entire document with contents?
> A passport is sufficient for identification?
> I have to send proof of residence such as ESB etc ?
> Do I also have to send proof of salary or PRSI?
> Must I transfer cash in some way at this stage or can it proceed without such?



I don't remember the entire form but some pages were suggestions so they didn't have to be sent (like the one with the drawings of customer, postman, etc

- I do not speak German and do not have a German speaker to consult ---> that can be negative as I could understand

- I intend to go to a bank for identification purposes MUST they post the entire document with contents? ---> No, you can't. Banks in Ireland don't help on this. You need to go to a notary in Ireland

- A passport is sufficient for identification? ---> Yes with a solicitor

- I have to send proof of residence such as ESB etc ? ---> Suggestion: yes as many as you can with a nice cover letter

- Do I also have to send proof of salary or PRSI? ---> I did it

- Must I transfer cash in some way at this stage or can it proceed without such? ---> I waited for access to internet-banking before transferring electronically any fund


----------



## horusd

Godfather said:


> Their dkb cash Konto gives me 1.65% interest on my positive balances on the credit card:
> http://www.dkb.de/privatkunden/dkb_cash/index.html
> 
> *Suggestion: add a nice cover-letter explaining that you want your savings in Germany because you rely more on their credibility as country with infos like payslips and so on. When I did it my application went to straight through!*


 

Will do Godfather, I applied for the same account, and will include a cover letter by way of explanation.

I don't want the credit card they are offering at all, just the savings account. I assume electronic transfers back & forth are easy enough ? If you (or anyone else) has opened this, have you got iban details etc ?


----------



## Godfather

horusd said:


> Not sure what you mean by "kind sentences ready" GF?



When I got a call to check on my request, the guy (who couldn't speak English) was asking me what were my plans in short and long term. I told him that I wanted to park my savings to Germany because I couldn't trust anymore the reliability of italian and irish economy and that I didn't want to go negative by any mean because I don't need that. I had my vocabulary at that time but I wish I was better prepared hence why my suggestion



horusd said:


> I posted off the form today. I got mine stamped by the bank, I asked them to post it, but the girl (rightly) pointed out that they wouldn't know who posted it! Reviewing back the DKB 's cover letter, the options are either by a notary or a bank. (Bei einer bank).



I think that with "bei einer Bank" they meant a german bank so I went to a notary who helped me with 20/30 Eur.



horusd said:


> I got her to complete a bank compliment slip and include bank addess etc and sent it myself. I also enclosed a copy of my passport and got the bank to stamp that too as a "true copy- original seen" stamp. I also sent original gas bill, visa & banks statements, phone bill and a payslip. Hopefully that covers all they need.



I'm crossing my fingers for you. I promise you'll be satisfied with them. Also they have got almost state deposit protection on the accounts from Bavaria... Just lovely


----------



## Godfather

Guys, my ranking of german accounts:
1) DKB: extremely straight forward. 1.65% on positive balances on credit cark. Current account with zero fees
2) Cortal consors: exceptional saving account with 2.3% interest up to 50K and very high security (pin-generator included like rabo). Needs C/A in Germany as reference account for withdrawals (I've the one with DKB)
3) 1822direkt: 2.2% interest on balances. Needs C/A in Germany as reference account for withdrawals (I've the one with DKB)
4) VW Bank: 2.2% interest only for the next few months until 1st November 2011. Needs C/A in Germany as reference account for withdrawals (I've the one with DKB)

...Still waiting for clearer news from S-Broker... 

I've dropped comdirect... Too small interest


----------



## georged3rd

*Notary fee*

I applied for a DKB a/c remotely via an Irish solicitor; application denied because I don't speak German. I knew the solicitor so it didn't cost me much.

I intend re-trying a remote application to DKB again from Ireland, this time via a notary & to have some German phrases ready to hand if/when they interrogate me over the phone. I've phoned notaries and been quoted anything from €45 to €200 for the 5 minute job of attesting signatures & authenticating the documents. 

Does anyone have contact details of a certified notary in the Dublin or Wicklow area that might be willing to do this quick job for less than €45? 

I don't want to waste my money, have it declined again & then have to pay for a flight to Berlin to open it in person (which looks like it might be my best option at this stage, time & money-wise).   

For those who opened a DKB account in person at a DKB branch in Germany with an English speaking DKB agent, did you also happen to have adequate conversational German? Or if you did not speak German did they ever hit a roadblock in your application because of this? E.g. did they not say you could not open an account because of their German-only correspondence rules?


----------



## horusd

browtal said:


> Hi Horusd,
> Did you not pay a notary to aythenticate the passport and other documents? Was your bank a suitable substitute as I understand from your entry.
> I Find it all a bit confusing but eager to do transfer. Thanks Browtal


 

sorry Browtal just saw this post. I didn't pay a notary, I had the bank sign it and stamp it with "Genuine copy -original seen" stamp. I sent it with all the other bumpf in the post last week. I haven't heard back from DKB yet. I hope someone who speaks some English rings! I haven't much German, its very rudimentary/nearly none existent. But I hope  to get away with it.  I'll practice a few sentences that I hope might help!


----------



## Godfather

DB asked me for 100K Eur as well... Hence why I preferred DKB... 

...And I'm happy with DKB because I've the luck to speak an understandable german...


----------



## serotoninsid

Hi all.  I just got my application pack through from DKB.  Have I understood correctly that there is an issue when it comes time to withdraw funds?  I *thought* I had read somewhere in the midst of the 17 pages of this thread that someone said that a DE current account would have to be opened.  How big of a difficulty does this represent?

With regard to the application itself, there seem to be a couple of items for peripheral extra's that are unnecessary for the main aim of this - which is simply to get funds into that a/c at that interest rate.  Did the rest of you return these also or just ignore them?

Also, the most significant thing needed as part of the application is a stamp/signature from current bank here in Ireland - otherwise, it's just a case of a couple of signatures, correct?


----------



## Godfather

Hi george3rd and browtal. I hope you're well. Here are my answers to browtal's questions.

1. Is it possible to open DKB account speaking no German?
---> I heard of a couple of cases of account openings from english speaking only people but knowing some German raises a lot likelyhood of getting an account opened
2. If it is possible how does one manage the account not speaking the language.
---> a couple of times I asked to be called back by an operator speaking in English and they helped me (but don't rely on this because I was showing efforts with my mini-dictionary)
3. Is there a minimum amount one must invest.
---> I agree with george3rd: No
4. Is it necessary to open a current account too.
---> I agree with george3rd: yes for transfers
4. How does one make withdrawals
---> I agree with george3rd: online
5. What rate of interest do they pay.
---> My version is different than george3rd: 0.5% on c/a, 1.65% on positive credit card balances
6. Is travel to Germany necessary.
---> I agree with george3rd: No


----------



## Godfather

Btw guys I also opened an account with Sparkassen broker: 1.5% on their Pluskonto and a good customer service that can only speak german though as far as my experience is concerned


----------



## horusd

Actually spoke too soon. Got a reply this morning (in German) dated 29/8, rec'd today. ? Saying I hadn't sent all the documents or something to that effect, and they were" filing my application".  That's the first I've ever heard from them, so much for German efficiency. I sent everything they asked for. I don't think these guys want Irish account-holders.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

As the "did anyone open a bank account in Germany?" thread became very unwieldy, I have separated out the DKB thread as it seems to be somewhere where people have successfully opened an account without leaving Ireland. 

I do not want this particular thread to go off topic, so *only discuss the practicalities and benefits of DKB on this thread. 

Do not discuss if it's a good idea

Do not discuss any other bank. 

Brendan
*


----------



## DublinTexas

Opening an account with DKB 

*What does make a DKB-Cash account a good choice?*
1. 0 € Fee for standard operations
2. 0 € Fee for withdrawing cash with your Visa Card worldwide
3. 0.5% p.a. interest on the balance of your current account
4. 2.05% p.a. interest on the credit balance of the Visa Card
5. 7.9% p.a. debit interest is you use your overdraft
6. Easy account opening options
7. DKB is a state guaranteed bank

*What makes the DKB-Cash account a not so good choice?*
1. All documents and account operations are German only
2. DKB agents will not usually talk to in English unless you are really lucky
3. They are still using the old online banking with TAN’s

*What do I get with the account package?*
1. Current Account
2. V-Pay Card which can be used to pay in shops, however note ATM usage incurs fees
3. Visa Charge Card
4. Overdraft limit on current account

*What are the fees?*
1. Standard operations (credit/debit including SEPA in €) are free
2. V Pay card usage if free in shops in €, otherwise 1% fee (min 0.77€/max 3.83)
3. Visa card usage is free in shops in €, otherwise 1.75 fee (no max)
4. ATM usage of Visa card worldwide free of charge
Full details are available here.

*What are the interest rates?*
1. On the current account 0.5% p.a. interest on the balance
2. 2.05% p.a. interest on the credit balance of the Visa Card
3. 7.9% p.a. debit interest is you use your overdraft
4. 12% p.a. for unauthorized overdrafts
Full details are available here. Rates correct as of 24/11/11.

*What do I need to open an account online?*
1. A good online translator like http://www.microsofttranslator.com/
2. About 20 minutes to ensure you fill the online application out correctly

*How do I open an account online?*

1. Visit the DKB.de webpage, click on DKB-Cash on the menu and click on “Jetzt eröffnen”
2. A webpage will request “Persönliche Angaben” in German, these are your personal contact details

Kontoinhaber means account owner

a. Anrede is Frau if you are female and Herr if you are male
b. Vorname is your first name
c. Titel is your academic title
_Warning, even if you have a Dr. etc do not choose this, it is a crime in Germany to use a Dr. title that is not acknowledged by a specific German authority._
d. Name is your Last Name
e. Geburtsname is your maiden Name
f. Geburtsdatum is the date of your birth in DD.MM.YYYY format
g. Geburtsort is the place of your birth
h. Familienstand is your relationship Status
Ledig is single, verheiratet is married, getrennt levend is separated, geschieden is divorced, verwitwet is widow, lebengsgemeinschaft is a registered partnership
i. Staatsangehörigkeit is your citizenship, this must match your passport
j. Telefonnummer is your telephone number
k. E-mail (come on….)

Anschrift means address

l. Straße, Hausnummer is your street and house number
_In Germany the street comes first, than the house number_
m. PLZ*, Ort* is your postcode and Town
_So if you are posh it’s 4 Dublin for example_
n. Land is the country you live in
o. Wohnhaft seit means since when are you living at the address in MM.YYYY
p. Wohnstatus means who owns your property.
Eigentum means you do, zur miete means you rent and sonstiges is anything else
q. Möchten Sie eine abweichende Postanschrift angeben?
Click „JA“ if you want to provide a mailing address different from the address you just enterd, otherwise choose „Nein“

Beschäftigung means your current work circumstances

r. Tätigkeit means your occupation
Angestellter means you are employed and is applicable to the most, otherwise use the online translator to find the appropriate title
s. Derzeitiges monatliches Nettoeinkommen in Euro asks for your current net salary (after taxes etc.) in Euro
t. tätig seit asks since when you work at your current employer in MM.YYYY
u. Branche means the kind of company you work for, again please use the online translator

Weitere Angaben zum Produktpaket

v. Möchten Sie einen zweiten Kontoinhaber angeben?
This asks if you want a secondary account owner, choose “Ja” for yes and “Nein” for no.
Now click on “weiter”

New page “Datenschutz & Bedingungen” is the Terms & Conditions
You need to click the tick box for all of the boxes with the exception of the last one
Number one is your permission for electronic processing
Number two is the schufa permission (the german ICB)
Number three is your declaration that you will use this account for your own purposed and in compliance with the money laundering laws
Number four is your acceptance of the T&C, price list, EU guidelines for long distance products
Number five is your opt in for receiving mails about new products etc. from DBK
Now click on “weiter”

New page “Antrag senden” is showing you what you entered and asks you to confirm it by pressing “Antrag senden” or make changes by clicking “zurück”.

You than will be presented with a confirmation screen

*What happens next?*
DKB will start processing your application and send you a letter with documentation you have to sign.

You will receive 
1. An application form filled out with the data you provided
2. Terms and condition pages
3. A form for Postident (identification at a German Post Office)
4. A form for Identification outside Germany

*What do to next?*

*If you plan a trip to Germany*, sign the documents wherever it requests “Unterschrift” on both the application form and the Terms and Conditions. Pack your passport and an original utility bill or bank account statement. Take all those documents, go into a post office in Germany and present the Post Ident form to the agent, they will take your passport and complete a form for you to sign. Hand them your documents including the utility bill or bank account statement and they will send everything to the bank. You must include the bill/account statement, otherwise they will reject your application. There is no charge for you. Most agents in large post offices speak English.

*If you don’t want to fly to Germany,* sign the documents wherever it requests “Unterschrift” on both the application form and the Terms and Conditions. Take your passport and proof of address (utility bill or bank account statement) and go to a attorney or bank. Most posters report that irish bank's won't help, you need to find an attorney. The guidelines what the attorney needs to do are in English on the forms so he will complete is as applicable. Note that they not supposed to give you the forms back for posting; they are supposed to post it once he filled in their parts. DKB will refund up to 20€ fee for this service.

*What happens after I send the documents to DKB?*
Be patient, number one the bank is taking some time to process your application and mail from Germany can take anything from 2 days to 7 days.

You should hear back from them either via snail mail or e-mail and with the help of your online translator you can translate if they have a question before they open the account.

*What will I get once the account is opened?*
If they open an account you will receive several letters from them over a period of 2 weeks which are

1. Welcome Letter that includes your bank account information
2. Welcome Letter that includes your online banking information
3. A TAN letter which are the codes you need to use to operate your account
4. A PIN letter for your V-Pay Card
5. A PIN Letter for your Visa Card
6. A V-Pay Card
7. A Visa Charge Card
8. Your original documents

*What is my spending limit on the Visa Card?*

This will be marked in the online banking interface, please remember this is not a credit card, this is a charge card and the full amount you spend is due on specific day displayed to you.

You can increase the spending limit on the card by transferring money from your DKB cash account to the visa card online. You will receiver interest on such a balance as above.

At any time you wish you can transfer money back from the Visa Card to the Cash account. All of these transitions are free of charge.

Note that requests to transfer money before 1430 CET are processed the same day but it might take up to 2 days for the transaction to show in the online banking interface. 

*Is My Money Safe?*
DKB is part of the Einlagensicherungsfonds des Bundesverbandes Öffentlicher Banken Deutschlands e.V. (freiwillige Einlagensicherung). So next to the usual 100.000€ limit they guarantee all deposits.

Also DKB is owned by the state of Bavaria and the sparkasse organisation of Bavaria and they have guaranteed that DKB can take care of its contractual responsibilities (exception is war or government regulations). So unless the state of Bavaria gets insolvent your deposits are protected.

And it clearly specifies that your positive balance on your DKB Credit Card is covered by this.

*German Tax*

After DKB credits you interest (Habenzinsen) you will noticed that you are charged Abgeltungsteuer and Solidaritätszuschlag.

Abgeltungsteuer is the German variant of DIRT and Solidaritätszuschlag is a special german tax introduced after the re-unification to support building up the eastern parts of Germany again and it's still paid. Abgeltungsteuer is 25% and the Solidaritätszuschlag is 5.5% of the Abgeltungsteuer.

You will need to contact a tax professional if you have questions about how to deal with this tax in our Irish tax liability. I can just point out what these taxes are.

*FAQ*


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Dublin Texas

That is absolutely brilliant!  Even someone without German should be able to use that to open an account.

I have replaced the first post on this thread with it.

Brendan


----------



## RabbitHutch

Great post - one problem - it says on the form that Notary Public cannot be accepted, at the bottom of Identification pages the below where they/you sign.


----------



## DublinTexas

RabbitHutch said:


> Great post - one problem - it says on the form that Notary Public cannot be accepted, at the bottom of Identification pages the below where they/you sign.


 
It looks like the form has changed and now instead of a notary public one needs to visit a attorney or a bank.

In addition DKB will now only refund a maximum of 20€ fee for such service.


----------



## RabbitHutch

If I go to Germany without getting documents signed by Irish attorney are we sure that Deutsche Post would validate a passport if I brought in a bill? Has anyone done this successfully by anyone here? 

Would prefer to avoid the lawyers fees and am already booked on a flight to Berlin.


----------



## DublinTexas

RabbitHutch said:


> If I go to Germany without getting documents signed by Irish attorney are we sure that Deutsche Post would validate a passport if I brought in a bill? Has anyone done this successfully by anyone here?
> 
> Would prefer to avoid the lawyers fees and am already booked on a flight to Berlin.


 
With your application document there should be a "PostIdent-Coupon", you need this when going to the post office. If there is no "PostIdent-Coupon" with your application documents you can't go to a post office.

The post office does not care that this is for DKB, all they care about it that you have the "PostIdent-Coupon", your valid passport and an address validation document.

They scan the barcode from the "PostIdent-Coupon", type all info into the computer and give you a document to sign. Than they send all the documents to DKB but you must ensure they also send the address valdiation document which is unsual for them as german id cards have the address printed on them and germans with passports use "Meldebescheinigung" to proof address which you don't have.

So as long as you can tell them you live outside germany and they are able to type your address into the computer and attach the address validation document (like your utility bill) to the paperwork all will be fine.

Loads of us have gone down this road and it's the normal way a person in Germany would open the account.

But remember that DKB will give you a refund up to 20€ for using an attorney and last time an attorney did a similar thing for me it was 10€.


----------



## WinnieP

Did anyone get an Irish bank to stamp this form?


----------



## WinnieP

I was reading some posts that DKB ring to ask for the reason for opening the account. Just wondering what people told them so I don;t mess up the application. I tried to open a USD account in Ireland and the bank won;t open it because they weren;t happen with my reasons for opening it, i.e the collapse of the euro is not a legitimate reason for them.. want to make sure I have no repeats..


----------



## glsmar

Has something changed - tried to create an account but got a strange message:

. DKB-Cash Prüfung 
Leider konnten wir Ihrem Wunsch nach einem DKB-Cash im Rahmen unserer automatischen Entscheidung nicht entsprechen. Die notwendigen Voraussetzungen für ein DKB-Cash liegen gemäß Ihren Angaben nicht vor.

Ein zweiter Antragsteller kann sich positiv auf die Entscheidung Ihres Antrages auswirken. 

Which loosely translates :
DKB-cash review
Unfortunately we could not meet your desire for a DKB cash under our automatic decision. The necessary conditions for a DKB cash no are available according to your information.

A second applicant can positively affect the decision of your application. 

DKB-cash review
Unfortunately we could not meet your desire for a DKB cash under our automatic decision. The necessary conditions for a DKB cash no are available according to your information.

A second applicant can positively affect the decision of your application.


----------



## DublinTexas

glsmar said:


> Has something changed - tried to create an account but got a strange message:
> 
> . DKB-Cash Prüfung
> Leider konnten wir Ihrem Wunsch nach einem DKB-Cash im Rahmen unserer automatischen Entscheidung nicht entsprechen. Die notwendigen Voraussetzungen für ein DKB-Cash liegen gemäß Ihren Angaben nicht vor.
> 
> Ein zweiter Antragsteller kann sich positiv auf die Entscheidung Ihres Antrages auswirken.
> 
> Which loosely translates :
> DKB-cash review
> Unfortunately we could not meet your desire for a DKB cash under our automatic decision. The necessary conditions for a DKB cash no are available according to your information.
> 
> A second applicant can positively affect the decision of your application.
> 
> DKB-cash review
> Unfortunately we could not meet your desire for a DKB cash under our automatic decision. The necessary conditions for a DKB cash no are available according to your information.
> 
> A second applicant can positively affect the decision of your application.


 
It looks like the automatic scoring of your input did not meet their criteria (remember officaly this is a package product that includes an overdraft and a line of credit on the visa charge card).

Some people only get an overdraft of 100€, some up to the 1000€ limit, by reading the german text it looks like you did not meet their criteria.

I don't know what data you entered but it looks like the automatic scoring did not give you enough points for their account bundle. You simply did not meet their mininum requirements.

You could re-enter the application ensuring you fill it out correctly and if you get denied again contact them for an appeal.

Good Luck

Or maybe DKB had enough of irish applications with non german speakers and closed the door, let's see if other people get denied too. It would not surprise me.


----------



## glsmar

issue solved - tried it again - the problem was the income - I put yearly income here after taxes - it actually wants Monthly income. It worked this time - 

Now on to the next stage.


----------



## RabbitHutch

DublinTexas said:


> With your application document there should be a "PostIdent-Coupon", you need this when going to the post office. If there is no "PostIdent-Coupon" with your application documents you can't go to a post office.
> 
> The post office does not care that this is for DKB, all they care about it that you have the "PostIdent-Coupon", your valid passport and an address validation document.
> 
> They scan the barcode from the "PostIdent-Coupon", type all info into the computer and give you a document to sign. Than they send all the documents to DKB but you must ensure they also send the address valdiation document which is unsual for them as german id cards have the address printed on them and germans with passports use "Meldebescheinigung" to proof address which you don't have.
> 
> So as long as you can tell them you live outside germany and they are able to type your address into the computer and attach the address validation document (like your utility bill) to the paperwork all will be fine.
> 
> Loads of us have gone down this road and it's the normal way a person in Germany would open the account.
> 
> But remember that DKB will give you a refund up to 20€ for using an attorney and last time an attorney did a similar thing for me it was 10€.



--------

Unfortuntately this didn't work for me. I went to a Deutsche Post, presented Post Ident and asked for them to fill it out as detailed in above post.

They wanted a german address. They were older ladies and so seemed to just be sticking to the line. You know they werent quite sure. My German is ok, like I could get the idea across that I believed what I had to be enough - a utility bill as a vaildation document. But they wanted the Meldebescheinigung.

Just for anyone who makes the trip this info might be useful. I was in the old East btw. Maybe try another Deutshce Post. I didnt bother.


----------



## DublinTexas

RabbitHutch said:


> --------
> 
> Unfortuntately this didn't work for me. I went to a Deutsche Post, presented Post Ident and asked for them to fill it out as detailed in above post.
> 
> They wanted a german address. They were older ladies and so seemed to just be sticking to the line. You know they werent quite sure. My German is ok, like I could get the idea across that I believed what I had to be enough - a utility bill as a vaildation document. But they wanted the Meldebescheinigung.
> 
> Just for anyone who makes the trip this info might be useful. I was in the old East btw. Maybe try another Deutshce Post. I didnt bother.


 
I'm sorry to hear that, I had no problems doing it in a Post Office (it also was a small one), they did it without me having any discussions, in fact we only exchanged a couple of words about how the weather was.

Meldebescheinigung is only needed if you live in Germany, but if your address is outside Germany no such thing is needed. Proof of address is via the utility bill (etc.) that you attach to the application.

In fact for some coutries this is the only way DKB accepts proof of identity.

I think you just had back luck with the post office ladies.

If you try again, there is a helpline number on the form (or in the computer once they scan the barcode of the form) they can call.

I hope you did not waist a trip.


----------



## neil81

DublinTexas - DKB now offer the facility to print in pdf the required documents instead of waiting until they are sent from Germany (very hand)

Quick question - on the bottom of the Identification form it now states 'Notary Public can not ne accepted'. It states that a seal of attorney or bank stamp can be used. Can anyone offer any advice on if a seal of attorney and Notary Public are one in the same?

Also, am I correct is saying that if I use this method of sending my documentation (i.e. as an overseas resident) I do not need to complete the POSTIDENT ?

Any help apprecatied -  at the last hurdle now...


----------



## WinnieP

You have to get a solicitors stamp, cost about 20e. You don't need to use postident when you have a solicitor stamp. Ps I did all this but got rejected for not being able to speak german. So make sure you have a few words ready, I tried using a cover letter in german and had a large sum to deposit but oh well, my own fault for doing French in school


----------



## SpaceOne

Hello

Those that you managed to open cash account by dkb, what additional documents you sent with the application form? It is only utility bill and one bank statement necessary? What about yearly tax income statement or salary proof from company where you are employed? Must those documents be originals?


----------



## awfulpest

*Identification*

I went to a solicitor and the only way they would authenticate the documents was to notarise them, I'd then have to get them autheticated by the dept of foreign affairs.

My aplication was then rejected, was the solicitor incorrect?

I included a utility bill, the passport, notarised with the Apostille from the department, plus the application form.

It was rejected, has anyone been able to open a dkb-cash recently?

The rejection goes as follows, pity they don't say what exactly I was missing.


-----------------
sehr geehrter  xxxx

bezugnehmend auf unser schreiben danken wir ihnen nochmals fur das vertrauen, das sie uns mit ihrem eröffnungsantrag entgegengebracht haben
da wir bisher die fehlenden angaben under/oder unterlagen nicht erhalten haben, ist uns die dkb-cash nich moglich und wir werden, lhr einverstandnis voraussetzend, die eingereichten unterlagen als "erledigt" zu den akten legen

Sollten sie dieser handhabe noch fragen oder anderungswunsche haben, wenden sie sich bitte direkt an deb oben genannten kundenbetreuer

-------------------


----------



## WinnieP

Notary is not acceptable, solicitor can and should be able to do it, i was rejected due to their business policy which presumed was I don't speak german but happy enough with barclays and abn amro ...


----------



## DublinTexas

I am getting the feeling that DKB is now refusing to open accounts to non german speakers.

The DKB Cash account is designed for german's who live in germany or abroad and only recently was extended to Switzerland and Austria (also strong german speakers).

So they might have deceided that non german speakers are too much for them, several refences to DKB international have gone from their webpage.

I'm still having and enjoying my account, let's hope they don't deceide that they want to close existing accounts.


----------



## awfulpest

yes, agreed, I did send them a request in english via email and they rejected it, asked for it in german, again, two solicitors mentioned that all they could do was notarise it.

Maybe getting a bank to do it is the best option. The real issue here is holding euro in a foreign account and what would happen to it in the event of a euro break up. No one can answer this one, but it is surely best to not have all your monies within the control of 'Il  Duce' himself Enda.


----------



## Feargnó

I successfully opened a dkb account last week. Followed Dublin Texas's original instructions (thanks for that, huge help). They called me and asked what I would use the account for, where I heard of them and to verify that I had made the application myself - I have just about enough German for that.
All the paperwork is arriving now in stages and I have successfully made my first deposit.


----------



## tech

Ill be in Germany is a few weeks, so Im going to try to open an account also in person at a branch


----------



## TomOC

tech said:


> Ill be in Germany is a few weeks, so Im going to try to open an account also in person at a branch



I tried to do this about two years ago.  My poor leaving cert German from a few years back was not good enough for them to open an account for me though.  At that point they had very very few branches, even in Berlin..... like one or two.


----------



## murphaph

I'm a DKB customer too but I live in Berlin. They don't do any over the counter banking any more. Their handful of branches are mostly just handling real estate stuff from what I gather. That's why it's cheap...no staff. I can't fault DKB as a bank, very straightforward, but I do speak German. I am in the process of moving all my banking to them, except savings, rabo keep that business.


----------



## ashconnor

Had my application rejected:

h**p://i.imgur.com/7ChjLBO.jpg


----------



## pax

*Got denied, too.*



ashconnor said:


> Had my application rejected



likewise, then I called to see if it makes sense to apply again, and asked if I can speak with someone that speaks English and I got the calmest and politest, _Nein, es tut mir leid_. So I'm stuck.


----------

